# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction literature >  "Robopocalypse", sci-fi book, USA, Daniel H. Wilson, 2011

## Airicist

Author - Daniel H. Wilson 

"Robopocalypse" on Amazon

"Robopocalypse" on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

How To Survive A Robot Uprising (aka Robopocalypse)

Published on May 7, 2012




> Forget the zombie apocalypse--the real threat is an imminent Robopocalypse, a robot uprising! We at Epipheo care about your survival. That's why we interviewed Daniel H. Wilson to find out exactly how to survive a robot uprising. Daniel is the world's foremost authority on the subject and NY Times bestselling author of the book, "Robopocalypse."

----------

